# Temperature Charting



## simplelife (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi can anyone advise me?  I did my first round of home insemination last weekend and had all the signs of ovulation but after an initial dip, my morning temperature has not gone up.  I am now having weird creamy mucus and yesterday had strange period-like cramps in my womb for about half an hour which went as mysteriously as they arrived.  Could I be pregnant even though my temperature has not gone up?  I know I should just wait patiently & see if I get my period but I keep reading different things on the internet which are making me worry I have low progesterone or have not ovulated.  I'd really be interested to know if anyone did get pregnant without a temperature rise? Or has anyone heard of this being a sign of impending miscarriage as I keep reading


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Simplelife, sorry can't help with temperature rise in relation to pregnancy, but didn't want to read and run.

Two things I can say is that as soon as I have important dates (clinic appointments), my body is not playing ball and the one time I did get pregnant it took my by total surprise as I hadn't noticed any symptoms.

I am sure someone wtih more experience on home insamination will come along and help you out. Good Luck!


----------



## mutley18 (Feb 25, 2013)

If your temperature has not gone up then its most likely you havent ovulated. The signs (ie CM, positive OPK ) can all look like ovulation is about to happen but your temperature is the only thing that can confirm ovulation has happened (well blood tests can obviously confirm it too but im assuming you'll not be having bloods during your cycle. 

Another thought is different times of taking your temp, stress, illness or not having a good block of sleep prior to taking your temp might give incorrect temps!!

Good luck x


----------

